# Snake River Koa Jackson, Wy



## bka4tcu (Aug 18, 2010)

We just arrived at the Snake River KOA, Jackson, WY after a week at Spruce Lake RV in Estes Park/RMNP. Whitewater rafting on the Snake River tomorrow, then to Yellowstone and the Grizzly RV Park in West Yellowstone on Tuesday. Life is Good.


----------



## bka4tcu (Aug 18, 2010)

Update - If you ever get to the Jackson, WY area, I highly recommend the Snake River Park KOA. The people are very helpful and the whitewater rafting is incredible. This morning I asked the front desk for directions to a gas station with an air pump located where I could get close with my rig. The tires were a little low in the lower temps of the Rockies. This afternoon when we returned from our day, a CG employee was waiting and ready with a huge compressor. He brought the compressor to my site, let me use it, then hauled it away. Great customer service in my book.

I'll be back here if we come this way again.


----------

